# Elephant Ear Betta - Help with his name? + other delights. (Photos)



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

I got this little guy today as a surprise from my girlfriend and I'm all out of ideas on what to name him. He has three brothers (Duke, Prince and King) and two sisters (Amethyst and Cinderella).

This is he;




















and these are his brothers and sisters (oldest to youngest);

King - 









Prince - 









Duke - 









Cinderella -









and Amethyst -


----------



## Uminofukami (Apr 14, 2013)

Viceroy, Marquis...are ones that come to mind in keeping with your general theme.


----------



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

Uminofukami said:


> Viceroy, Marquis...are ones that come to mind in keeping with your general theme.


Yes! We have the uh, royal title theme going on but kind of ruined it with Amethyst since we could never really decide. I'll keep those names in mind, I like Marquis.


----------



## Uminofukami (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah, Marquis is my favorite of the two as well.


----------



## itzBlitz (Mar 27, 2013)

his color made me immediately think of the silverback gorilla Titus.
great looking betta btw


----------



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

itzBlitz said:


> his color made me immediately think of the silverback gorilla Titus.
> great looking betta btw


That's a pretty cute name.
I just keep looking at him, I'm so indecisive. Gah!


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Call him Exia ^^


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I like the name Nyx or Odin for him.


----------



## mushumouse (Dec 29, 2012)

Flapmon said:


> Yes! We have the uh, royal title theme going on but kind of ruined it with Amethyst since we could never really decide. I'll keep those names in mind, I like Marquis.


pssh, amethyst is the princess of the gemworld! you're just looking at the wrong pop culture.  i second marquis, he looks like a marquis to me. lovely fish btw!


----------



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

Setsuna said:


> Call him Exia ^^


I'm not sure how to pronounce that, I wouldn't want to butcher his name but it does sound unique!



Crowntails said:


> I like the name Nyx or Odin for him.


Odin! OOOH!



mushumouse said:


> pssh, amethyst is the princess of the gemworld! you're just looking at the wrong pop culture.  i second marquis, he looks like a marquis to me. lovely fish btw!


Hey! Her nickname was Sear because we didn't know what colour she'd be so it was Sapphire, Ebony, Amethyst and Ruby she turned out more purple.. << .. I miss her old nickname, at some point it was "Arse" because she tried to commit suicide but lived.

Oh! Thank you. I love them all, they're like pokemon but fish version ..


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

How does a betta try to commit suicide?
You could call her "Seppuku."


----------



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

ZubinBetta said:


> How does a betta try to commit suicide?
> You could call her "Seppuku."



She decided she didn't like being in a small tank while I cleaned her rocks, jumped from it ... It was skyscraper height in fish world and landed -- still flopping. Seppuku is nice, but what her? The Amethyst or the boy I'm trying to name? :3


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

I was thinking of Seppuku as a second name, or nickname, for Amethyst: Seppuku (Japanese ritual suicide, by self-evisceration) wasn't exactly her method, but the principle is similar, perhaps. For the boy--I don't know--maybe "Cinderella Man" (for his resemblance to your Cinderella) or "Russell Crowe," going with that theme.


----------



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

ZubinBetta said:


> I was thinking of Seppuku as a second name, or nickname, for Amethyst: Seppuku (Japanese ritual suicide, by self-evisceration) wasn't exactly her method, but the principle is similar, perhaps. For the boy--I don't know--maybe "Cinderella Man" (for his resemblance to your Cinderella) or "Russell Crowe," going with that theme.


Her name has officially changed to Seppuku. It's too good to pass, thank you. 

We're suddenly back into normal names of like, "Eric" or because he's an EE? Ellie (short for elephant) - Elliott (make it manly.)


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Elliot is cute!


----------



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

Crowntails said:


> Elliot is cute!


You reckon? Everyone has posted such nice names and I feel bad for not taking one on. I'm just so indecisive and I needed to see his personality, I'm still questioning it though.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I love the name Elliot. You don't have to go with what people say, its what you like because after all, he's your lil betta!


----------



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

Crowntails said:


> I love the name Elliot. You don't have to go with what people say, its what you like because after all, he's your lil betta!


You're right. Just a question, uhm .. What colour do you think he is? He might be a bit young to tell but I was thinking pastel or Cambodian.


----------



## Pauline (Apr 16, 2013)

How about Silver? or Storm? Not very royal, but that's what he brings to my mind. He's lovely.


----------



## Nix (Mar 31, 2013)

Emir, Viscount, I like Marquis too x3


----------

